# Att'n Tamgirl21



## lobsterbob (Nov 20, 2002)

Tamgirl21: Sorry I took a while to respond. You wanted to know what I was taking that I found very helpful. I am using Now brand peppermoint gels which contain peppermint oil extract, ginger oil and fennel oil. I find they offer great relief from gas, queazinness, and cramps. I take them as needed along with a couple of bromelaine cpasules , which I take before every meal . Bromelaine are digestive enzymes derived form papaya or pineapple. They allow me to comfortably eat many foods that I could not otherwise tolerate. These pills have greatly improved my quality of life, as have the IBS self- hypnosis tapes. Calcium also helps with cramping and I find eating a little bread or rice before a rich meal aids digestion. Hope this helps. Lobsterbob


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Wow, I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner!!!!! Thanks so much for your response I may give it a try!!!!!


----------

